# Rhinehart 18-1



## VanillaKilla (Dec 22, 2005)

I have finally had a pass through on my Rhinehart. 1 1/2 years old/ Thousands of broadheads have hit this target. It is an awesome product. I wish I could get a bigger one though.


----------



## ace7038 (May 27, 2007)

WOW!
I have had mine for just about a year now and it is not as bad as yours. I don't shoot that many broadheads at it, mostly field points. I also wish a larger version was available. Might need a forklift to move it but I have a couple available!


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

*ttt*

and it looks like several of the faces haven't been shot very much. i'm sure this target will last another year if you spread your shots around at the different targets.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

They make a great product!


----------



## BIGORANGE (Nov 25, 2008)

Can't beat that!!:shade:


----------



## Montana Rawhide (Jul 13, 2006)

I really think these are the best broadhead target going. I only wish that they offered a bigger one also.


----------

